# Driving to Kaanapali from the airport.... the longer route going north



## barbg (Nov 10, 2013)

We arrive at the Maui airport at 11am and since check in time is later in the afternoon, I thought it might be interesting to drive to Kaanapali by going north and starting out with a little excursion.  Can we drive all the way around starting at the airport, going through Kahakuloa and then to Kaanapali?  Has anyone ever done this or have recommendations?    I've read that the bread place everyone loves is this direction..... maybe there are some good places for lunch?   

Mahalo!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2013)

This is a narrow, one-way in some places, "hairy" drive.  I would not do this on the way from the airport - do it another time.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 10, 2013)

We were told by the car rental outfit that it was not recommended and if trouble occurred out there it could result in a sizable tow bill. Like on the road continuing beyond Hana instead of doubling back. Take either route at your own risk.

Jim


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 10, 2013)

We've driven the other way, Ka'Anapali to Kahului many times, just never the reverse route.  

Yes, the banana bread lady is on this route.

I don't remember any place to eat on this route, other than the banana bread, until you get to Kahana Falls, which is just North of North Ka'Anapali.

Pick up a copy of Maui Revealed.  It describes this route and will give you the mile marker for the Banana Bread Lady.

If you don't have a GPS, either rent one with the rental car or buy a Garmin and take it with you. 

The worst spot is a long-long one lane section of road that follows the edge of a cliff around a cove - it's horse-shoed.   

Since I feel more comfortable having the edge along my side of the car, I'm not sure if I'd try it in case I had to pass anybody along the way.

Have Fun.

Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Nov 10, 2013)

Before you attempt it, you should read this very funny report from someone on TripAdviser:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g29220-i86-k6927481-Trip_report_of_the_dumbest_thing_we_EVER_did_in_30_trips-Maui_Hawaii.html

My favorite line is:



> Oh and the reason why the bread tastes good is because you are alive. Don't let anyone fool you. It's the taste of cheating death and it tastes like bananas.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 10, 2013)

We did it the other way, we didn't think it was to bad, a friend did it the way you suggest and thought it was real bad. I think the reason is as Ron mentioned, when you come from the airport the cliff edge is on the passenger side, so it's not as easy to judge where the edge really is, so it make the driver more uneasy. 

Of course it could also be that most people use the same logic as Ron and I, plus more people stay in west maui prefer, therefore there are more cars to pass going from the airport.

Ian


----------



## maja651 (Nov 10, 2013)

artringwald said:


> Before you attempt it, you should read this very funny report from someone on TripAdviser:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g29220-i86-k6927481-Trip_report_of_the_dumbest_thing_we_EVER_did_in_30_trips-Maui_Hawaii.html
> 
> My favorite line is:



I have to agree with the tripadvisor poster. We drive that road just last week and it was terrifying. We only drove to Julia's and back and I almost lost my mind the entire way.  On the way back, I was so terrified another car was going to approach us and we would have to back up on that horrifying road.  Luckily we did not have to but I think if we had, I would have gotten out of the car while our driver did it.  I was actually thinking of walking a good part of that road.  Seriously, it was that scary.  Loved Julia's  food but I will never go back.  Btw, the coconut cashews and the mango butter that we got at Julia's were also realllllllly good.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 10, 2013)

I've driven that road going that direction, and I agree with the others; it was scary.  Frankly, it makes the road to Hana look like the i5.

Having said this, I would do it again provided I were the one driving, and my rental car was not huge.  It really is a spectacular drive.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2013)

There are some places where it is one lane, with a cliff, and no guard rail, and you are completely blind to the traffic coming toward you, because the cliff looms over the road and blocks the view of the on-coming traffic.  We have had to back up, to let on-coming cars go by, and we also had to slam on the breaks because there was a  cow in the road around a blind corner.  You have to honk your horn at the blind corners.  The locals will give you major "Stink Eye" on this road too.











Here is a good trip report about "Highway" 340:
http://www.hawaiihighways.com/photos-Kahekili-Hwy.htm


----------



## klpca (Nov 10, 2013)

maja651 said:


> I have to agree with the tripadvisor poster. We drive that road just last week and it was terrifying. We only drove to Julia's and back and I almost lost my mind the entire way.  On the way back, I was so terrified another car was going to approach us and we would have to back up on that horrifying road.  Luckily we did not have to but I think if we had, I would have gotten out of the car while our driver did it.  I was actually thinking of walking a good part of that road.  Seriously, it was that scary.  Loved Julia's  food but I will never go back.  Btw, the coconut cashews and the mango butter that we got at Julia's were also realllllllly good.



We did have to do it in reverse once. Even though we had the right of way, the van from "Hike Maui" refused to back up so we gave in and backed up. It was very stressful. If you don't meet another car it isn't a bad, but there's nothing particularly special about that drive. 

I wouldn't do it unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 10, 2013)

There's no [expletive] way you can pay me to go this route, as a driver or passenger. I went north once, got to the one-lane part...and turned around. A nice view just isn't worth it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 10, 2013)

I also went back when we got to cliff one way downhill.  I was driving, got out and my son backed out to the 2 way road
Awful and frightening


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 10, 2013)

The first time we arrived in Maui we arrived in early and took that route from the airport to Ka'anapali, exactly what you are proposing to do.

We absolutely loved it!!!!  We stayed in Maui for the second time last summer, and that drive was one of our "must do's".  This time we took in the clockwise direction, from Ka'anapali to Kahului, and we gave ourselves the whole day so we could spend more time.  Totally enjoyed it again.

Yes, the road is narrow, but it is quite easily driveable in any ordinary 2-wd vehicle, such as a compact rental car.  Last summer we had an SUV and that was actually a tad bit more difficult, mostly because the rental we had didn't have as good visibility as the compact rental car we took the first time (bigger blind spots).  

Like the road  beyond Hana, people drive it all of the time in all kinds of vehicles.  Personally I like getting off of the beaten path, I like country roads and lanes, I like quirky things.  If that appeals to you as well, 

The only reason why I would ever recommend against someone going is they do really have significant vertigo, so being on a road next to cliff will cause them to panic and act unwisely.  

But if going close to a cliff simply prompts you to act more cautiously - well isn't that just part of life - that in a situation that requires caution we take appropriate actions????  If your rule for living life is that you're not ever going to do something because you have to take some precautions at the same time to ensure your safety, I think that you're going to miss out on much

Let your Cameron go!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2013)

Steve - If you have no experience driving a road like that, it can be overwhelming - it's not for timid drivers.  Think of the people who have posted on TUG that the Road to Hana, and Hwy. 1 (the Pacific Coast Highway) along the California coast scared them to death.  This road is not for everyone.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol, we drove it clockwise just a few days ago and enjoyed it much.  We did have to back up once or twice which seemed like no biggie.  But one very bad driver who met us nearly drove off the cliff right before our eyes- he was utterly incapable of driving backwards.  We got no stink eye from any locals, just that guys wife.  BTW, right of way dictates that the uphill driver is the one who backs up- this guy was uphill and we had two cars immediately behind us, so we couldn't ourselves back up.

Definately a great scenic drive for those with good driving skills but 100% NOT something I would do from the airport.  Take a day when you are well-rested, if you feel up to it at all. 

Maybe if you have some time to play with you could consider Paia or Makawao.

H


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 10, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The first time we arrived in Maui we arrived in early and took that route from the airport to Ka'anapali, exactly what you are proposing to do.
> 
> We absolutely loved it!!!!  We stayed in Maui for the second time last summer, and that drive was one of our "must do's".  This time we took in the clockwise direction, from Ka'anapali to Kahului, and we gave ourselves the whole day so we could spend more time.  Totally enjoyed it again.
> 
> ...


Interesting post.

Last time we did it (clock-wise) was May of 2012. That time I was driving a 7-passenger 4x4 Dodge Durango = Big.  Glad I didn't have to back-up.  All the locals were cool.  We got to some local beaches along that stretch that we had never been to, which required the 4x4.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 10, 2013)

If you (or your passengers) would be uncomfortable driving along sections of steep cliffs on narrow, less than perfectly maintained one-lane roads with unpredictable traffic, this is not a trip for you. But, if you are an attentive, competent driver who enjoys exploring back roads with beautiful views, and can relax and take your time, it's a memorable drive. We've done the loop in each direction and never had a problem. (Same with the road to/around Hana.)

I wouldn't do the drive on the way from the airport to the resort though, because I love to walk some of the trails off the loop. Unfortunately, leaving luggage in a parked car along the road would be an open invitation to opportunistic petty thieves.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 11, 2013)

I've done this path multiple times both ways and it's not that bad in my opinion. The worst was the first time I did it, it was the late afternoon and it started to rain and the sun was going down. Now that was scary! If you are arriving early no problem, but I wouldn't recommend it at night or bad weather. 

Overall it is a gorgeous drive and the scenery is fantastic / must see. I would do it again without hesitation. This is coming from someone who is scared of heights yet!

I've done Hana all the way around both ways as well and going past Hana is no big deal as most of the road is paved. It is NO WHERE near as bad as what people make it out to be.

If you get a chance to do both of these trips during the daylight hours, it is fabulous! Don't miss it as it needs to be seen  Plus the bread is to die for literally lol!


----------



## philemer (Nov 11, 2013)

I've driven this route once and I see no advantage to taking it. You can get excellent ocean views on most Maui roads. I was underwhelmed. Skip it.


----------



## barbg (Nov 11, 2013)

*Thanks!!*

So glad I asked before leaping!  Clearly not the way to go from the airport.    Thanks a bunch for all the good advice!    Loved the posting about the banana bread tasting good because you are alive.    

Mahalo!
Barb


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 13, 2013)

If you decide to take the road remember the car going uphill theoretically has the right of way.  Just imagine backing up on a downgrade 

A few years back there was a fire that blocked the tunnel going to Lahina and officials wisely blocked the way you were considering.  There was a mess at OGG because a lot of pilots and crew were staying around Lahina and couldn't get to the airport.

Sterling

ps:  Watch out for the 300# testosterone crazed Hawaiians in their 20's driving jacked up red 4x4 pickups.  They always have the right of way no matter what.  :hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 13, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> ps:  Watch out for the 300# testosterone crazed Hawaiians in their 20's driving jacked up red 4x4 pickups.  They always have the right of way no matter what.  :hysterical:



So .... you back down by backing up.  Got it.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 13, 2013)

barbg said:


> So glad I asked before leaping!  Clearly not the way to go from the airport.


We'd also make it a separate adventure.
We also prefer clockwise direction ... unless maybe we'd be trying to get over the Pali during rush time...


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 14, 2013)

Another vote for driving clockwise. 

There are only a couple of short sections that are really "hairy". My husband had no issue at all driving it in our midsize rental car. The only part I didn't like was the spot in the picture above where suddenly the drop off is on the passenger side for a brief time. 

Most of the locals patiently waited their turns in the pull-offs. I saw more than one obvious tourist coming in the opposite direction and looking pretty nervous. 

It was a beautiful drive and I took lots of pictures. My husband encountered one of the local "merchants" while I was out of the car with my camera. He declined the product offered. It was a very pleasant way to spend the day.

Sheila


----------

